# Endoscope



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

I will be getting a full endoscope done soon. To be honest I'm a little scared. I'm 15 and I go to a childrens hospital. I have wiki and googled the endoscope that I'm getting and I'm super worried that I will not be sedated like the last on I went in for. My first one was just for the stomach and throat. The new one will be all the way to part of my colon. I'm super scared that I'm too old for the sedation and will have to be awake the whole time!! If I am awake will it hurt? Will I gag or vomit? Freaking out here! Right now I have been diagnosed with IBS, but I'm getting the new endoscope because I had a lot of change in my normal symptoms. I have had IBS for a year now and my new symptoms have made me go to the ED and urgent care four times! I've had really bad flare ups of horrible intense pain on my right side and higher up then normal. The pain was WAY more painful then my normal pain. I also have had low grade fevers, dark red stools, really bad headachs, extreme dizziness, plus my normal symptoms of extreme nausea, centered abdominal pain, tenesmus, and sensitive abdomen.I'm very scared of the endoscope if I will not be sedated during the test! Also if something is of a concern to my GI I will need to have a colonoscopy! And that's a whole different story for me. I'm already scared of my toilet because of the pain and color of the stool, so having to do the prep terrifies me!Please help. I need some more info


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you want to get an answer to your problems? Then you have to do the tests. I've had the colonoscopy, the prep is the toughest part, but it was the drinking it that was bad--sort of a slightly salty fizzy stuff. Guzzle it down and get it over with. Then you start pooping, but that part was over with in a couple of hours. The actual test was fine, slept through it and then was fine. The thing you need to remember is--these folks have seen all this stuff. They drape you, so your modesty stays intact. If you are uncomfortable, speak up and tell them, they will fix it. Sure, it's your butt, but we all have one and all butt's pretty much look the same. Your's, though , isn's as old and wrinkly as ours!


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Trudyg said:


> Do you want to get an answer to your problems? Then you have to do the tests. I've had the colonoscopy, the prep is the toughest part, but it was the drinking it that was bad--sort of a slightly salty fizzy stuff. Guzzle it down and get it over with. Then you start pooping, but that part was over with in a couple of hours. The actual test was fine, slept through it and then was fine. The thing you need to remember is--these folks have seen all this stuff. They drape you, so your modesty stays intact. If you are uncomfortable, speak up and tell them, they will fix it. Sure, it's your butt, but we all have one and all butt's pretty much look the same. Your's, though , isn's as old and wrinkly as ours!


Some how I feel a lot better!







I found out that I will get an entroscopy instead of a normal endo. Goes down the throat so I have a better peace of mind. Haha but if I do get a colonoscopy I feel a hugh relieve now. Plus a friend said I might get to watch tv! Thanks so much-andi


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I would speak to my doctor about my fears of not being sedated. I am the same way and I'm muuuccchhh older than you! I make sure I state directly to the doctor "I want to be completely sedated and I am very fearful". Just be honest. Like trudy said, there's nothing they haven't seen before. Nothing fazes them. Just open up and state what you need and what your fears are. Best of luck to you! You will be fine and maybe find some answers to your problems.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh thanks y'all! Feeling a LOT better! Hopefully I don't need the colonoscopy but if I do ill have a better attitude towards it.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Andi, if there is anything you can learn from us oldtimers is that you are not too young to take charge of your health. If these are chronic health problems then you will be doing yourself a favor by learning all you can about the symptoms, tests, treatments, etc. I was in my 40's when I started taking charge of my IBS---many years of suffering. It is good for you that you are young and have the internet and this BB to talk to ! You are not took young to share in your own health care issues with you doctors! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------

